# Polished Bliss: Gloss-It UK Debut (Lotus Elise)...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello all!

This detail was a 3 day correction detail carried out at the end of this week and I'm afraid to say it was a case of fixing someone else's mess from the dealership yet again (those that are regular readers of our details will know that alot of recent work has come from poor dealership prep etc).

It was also an opportunity to put to use some of the Gloss-It products that we are going to be taking stock of next week :thumb:

The car in question was this rather nice Supercharged Elise, which looks great in red - not many in this colour going around 










Already in the morning sun there was evidence of paint defects:




























But before I can do anything about them I have to get the car washed, so up first with the pre-foam - Hyper Wash @ 60 degrees and left for 5 minutes:










Then rinsed off:










The wheels were sprayed with Menzerna 7.5 Tyre and Wheel Gel and then agitated with various brushes:










The arches and tyres were also scrubbed with a new high strength APC currently on test:










The shuts and exterior trim were cleaned with the same APC and a brush before rinsing:










Although not really needing it, the hood was cleaned just to be on the safe side 










After the roof was thoroughly rinsed, I washed the car with the 2BM and Gloss-It Gloss Shampoo (love the smell of this stuff!):










Tardis was then used to remove any minor tar spots, including the inner arch lips:

*Before*:










*After*:










Another quick rinse followed and I then put the car inside for claying.

Another Gloss-It product for this, the green mild:



















This was about as dirty as the clay got:










I then dried the car off with one of our new drying towels:










Now dry, it was time to properly inspect the paint with the 3M Sun Gun.

This revealed signs of previous heavy machine polishing with no refining what so ever:














































Sanding micro marring:























































There was also quite alot of RIDS and the odd scuff etc:










The usual bits were removed to help make polishing a bit easier:










The paint gauge was checked for accuracy...










...and then used to determine how much paint I had to play with (no metal panels on an elise so the composites gauge was used):










The readings revealed healthy levels all round with no signs of previous paint work.

After playing about with pad and polish combinations (106FA and menz 3.02 were tried but didn't quite remove the deeper stuff) I settled on Gloss-It Evolution Extreme Cut. I've been using this quite alot recently and it's comparable to the likes of 3M Fast Cut Plus. The Gloss-It polishes are designed to work with Dual Action machines but I've grown to really like the Extreme Cut with the Rotary 

I worked the polish with a 3M Polishing Pad @ 1500rpm's, continually checking panel temperatures:










*Result*:










I wasn't overly bothered about finishing down all that well so in some of the other correction shots you'll see some light buffer trails courtesy of myself 

Some more correction shots, in no particular order I should add:

*Rear bumper before*:










*After*:










*50/50 rear end*:










*Spoiler before*:










*After*:










*Front bumper before*:










*During*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










3" 3M Pads were used at various times for the tighter to reach areas:




























*Door shut before*:










*During*:










*After*:










*Lower front bumper*:










*During*:










*After*:










*Door fully corrected*:



















With the Correction work all completed, I then refined the finish further with Menzerna PO85RD and a 3M finishing pad.

The armour fend on the lower back 1/4 was polished up with Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish:










This brought the total polishing time to just over 20 hours, which included a 10:30pm finish on Thursday night.

The Elise isn't a big car but there is alot of paint to polish and a huge amount of awkward sections to break up so they can be polished properly, hence why the correction stage can take so long 

The car was then dusted down with a wool duster and I used masking tape to clean up the hood, which was then protected with 303 and left to dry while the rest of the car was finished:










The paintwork was then given a full wipe down with Menzerna Top Inspection to remove any polishing oils:









































































LSP was the new Gloss-It products. There are several to choose from but I opted to go with Signature Gloss first:










Please Note that this is not the bottles that the product comes in. These are just the sample bottles Rich from Gloss-It sent us to let us decide if we thought they were good or not (luckily we thought they were ).

The SG was applied by the G220 and a glazing pad. It can be applied either by hand or machine but I prefer the machine for some reason 

The hard to reach areas were done by hand though:










Once buffed off, I topped the Signature Gloss off with Concorso Gloss - again applied via the G220:










The wheels had been sealed the day before by Marsha (who had polished up the tailpipe nicely too) so it was a case of dusting them down and then applying Gloss-It's Tyre dressing.

I've grown to love this product too, you just lightly mist it onto the tyre wall...










...then after 5 mins and a quick wipe round with an applicator it leaves them looking like this:










The tyres received 2 coats of the dressing, one at the beginning of the detail and one near the end.

The interior was given a quick going over too, including a bit of spot cleaning with the Gloss-It leather cleaner and then fed:










The inside glass was cleaned with Eimann Fabrik and the outside glass/headlights were treated to Rain-X. All interior surfaces were wiped down with APC and the mats were given a light shampoo.



















The last step to complete the detail was one final wipe down of the paintwork using Gloss-It gloss Enhancer QD:










After using this for around a month now, I can safely say it is now my most favourite QD - As you can probably tell from how much is left!










The owner turned up just as I was giving the car it's final wipe down so we didn't get as many pictures as I'd have liked, but here's the best of what we got (some are taken with my camera and some taken with Rich's):

















































































































































By now you'll all know that I give an honest opinion and review of products so hopefully you won't see this as a blatant plug just to push this new line, and at the end of the day - If they weren't good enough, we wouldn't be using or selling them :thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to read,

Clark


----------



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats alot of gloss!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic result Clark, im glad the gloss it products are working well for you. I think the Signature/Concourso combo looks awesome on reds. I have a 2009 GTR in red that im working on now that will recieve the same LSP duo. Again superb job:thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

stunning work!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic job, but didn't Gloss it have any finishing polishes?

It would have been nice to see an all Gloss it detail.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

great results as usual Clark.... nooooo not more products for me to go out and buy LOL


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Very nice Clark!

How would you compare the Signature Gloss to EZ Creme Glaze?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cracking correction Clark 

Nice to see some new products coming through.

I will have to pop out when back from offshore.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work with great results


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great Job Clark


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work as always Guys  New products look interesting too


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice correction Clark new products look good too.....


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

The elise looks great, a massive difference on how it arrived :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Great work as usual:thumb: What is it that you like particularly about the QD?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

fantastic work !

how much do you charge for something like that ? if you don't mind me asking !


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

tdekany said:


> Fantastic job, but didn't Gloss it have any finishing polishes?
> 
> It would have been nice to see an all Gloss it detail.


They do but they're better suited for the Dual Action machines and I prefer to finish by rotary 



Tiauguinho said:


> Very nice Clark!
> 
> How would you compare the Signature Gloss to EZ Creme Glaze?


Never used EZ so cant comment 



spitfire said:


> Great work as usual:thumb: What is it that you like particularly about the QD?


Well most importantly it smells great D) but it's the fact that it flashes off nicely and gives smear free results easily, where some QD's after a wipe down will still leave you with the odd smear or two...



Justa said:


> fantastic work !
> 
> how much do you charge for something like that ? if you don't mind me asking !


Prices are here:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-services-service-options.html

cheers for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm never too keen on spray tyre dressings as overspray gets on the wheels and paintwork, but I'd like to see some more pictures of the finish your spray leaves and the durability of it.:thumb:


----------



## StefanCS (Aug 12, 2008)

Woow!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I was sceptical of it too at first for the same reason, but the pump sprayer makes application very accurate, with only a little wipe down of the wheel lip required. The finish is very natural looking, and durability is still being tested, but around 2-3 weeks from single coat in bad autumn weather has been seen my Clark and I on our own cars so far. More pics of my car wearing Gloss-It to come later! 

PS - the quick detailer also lays down polymer protection, so is similar to Acrylic Glos, Z8, et al., but as Clark says, it flashes off extremely nicely, and removes smears easily and completely from both waxed and sealed surfaces.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job Clark :thumb:

Interesting new products as well, what sort of price range are they in ?


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Another amazing job with now flawless paint!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

absolutley stunning as always.:argie::thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

PB, you are the DON:thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Very slick finish, that's a massive improvement. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice detail again Clark, and a great advert for the Gloss-it stuff :thumb:

I've read a lot about them on Autopia recently as well, so it looks like there's a new player on the block....


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Love your work, perfect as usual!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice work as always, looks a great finish with the new stuff, ah nawww more stuff to try


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning work!! The car is absolutely gorgeous. Realy like the look of the tyre stuff too


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

ads2k said:


> Cracking job Clark :thumb:
> 
> Interesting new products as well, what sort of price range are they in ?


Exact figures TBC once we know the final shipping and duty rates, but in the same bracket and above as our Blackfire range. :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work, Clark! Shiny, shiny!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Rich/Clark

Nice detail - not many Elise's in that colour which, seeing that, seems a shame!

How would you rate/compare the Gloss It tyre spray to the Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel (just planning ahead for my next purchase!) as my experience of the Blackfire to be excellent compared to others I've tried

Thanks


----------



## 111Robin (Sep 26, 2008)

Clark,

Thank's again for the transformation of the Elise, your hard work is very much appreciated (sorry for the late Thursday night ). Pity the weather's so crap now and the roads are salted, looks as though it won't be seeing the light of day until springtime, something to look forward to next year :driver:

Cheers,

Robin


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

nice work clark :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome! the QD looks very good! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Awesome! the QD looks very good! :thumb:


I buy that Gloss Enhancer QD by the case, its by far the most versatile QD on the market. Some QD's clean well and streak free but dont really enhance the finish that much or add protection for that matter. Ive found that compared to Meguiars QD,Adams and Zaino Z6 and Z8 that Gloss It is just easier to wrok with. Its quick and easy and is a great final topper after applying the sealant.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

brilliant result and great write up too.I'll be looking at some of them products you used closely soon. nice one fella. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the styling on those wheels. As for the previous attempt of correction they shot have been drag about the street by there [email protected], what a mess. But that a distant memory now. fantastic finish, the paint is like liquid gloss. What a sheen on that Lotus. Top Class finish on a top class car. Fantastic picture also. Keep you the good work. :thumb:


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Excellent work as always. Your photos are spot on, too. :thumb:

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb job, very glossy :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

liking it Clark nice line there I have used some if the gloss it stuff and it is very nice.. so whats the lne on these new drying towels and buffing cloths.. are they any good?. the 303 fabric cleaner would it prevent water staining on soft top roofs


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

superb job as always boys:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Superb work on the elise:thumb: lovely colour, will have to invest in some gloss it items defintely:argie:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice work clark


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work Clark and nice to see you putting in the time and effort to show off some of the new products you are using.

Simply stunning finish!


----------



## Denzil V (Nov 1, 2008)

That looks great Clark!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> liking it Clark nice line there I have used some if the gloss it stuff and it is very nice.. so whats the lne on these new drying towels and buffing cloths.. are they any good?. the 303 fabric cleaner would it prevent water staining on soft top roofs


With a couple of coats of the fabric protectant this should help prevent water spotting, the water runs off it like a freshly waxed panel - it's ace 

As for the new towels - if they weren't good, we wouldnt stock them :thumb:



111Robin said:


> Clark,
> 
> Thank's again for the transformation of the Elise, your hard work is very much appreciated (sorry for the late Thursday night ). Pity the weather's so crap now and the roads are salted, looks as though it won't be seeing the light of day until springtime, something to look forward to next year :driver:
> 
> ...


You're very welcome Robin, thanks for the business - it's much appreciated :thumb:

thanks again to everyone else for the comments


----------



## TheSam101 (Jun 8, 2007)

amazing some of those final shots look like computer generated images


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

TheSam101 said:


> amazing some of those final shots look like computer generated images


Yeah Rich's new camera is bloody good, I always think mine takes a good shot till I use his


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good detailing as always and one cannot argue with the correction ability of the Extreme Cut as demonstrated.

Interesting to hear your views of the range, debut in the UK is very interesting, and if they work well I hope they succeed - given the select choice of products you stock up at PB I have every confidence that this wouldn't be sold unless it cut the mustard so I best get my credit card out to try them now!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice to see a write up from you! Been a long time. Stunning as always lad.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks awesome, really good finish.
Them products look good too, will have to try the QD.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clark said:


> Yeah Rich's new camera is bloody good, I always think mine takes a good shot till I use his


What kind is it may I ask


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Crackin piccys.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dsms said:


> What kind is it may I ask


It's a Nikon D300


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work and great reflections


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Great work guys. I have been playing with some of the Gloss-It line as well for a while and here are my thoughts.

The QD is very good, like Windex for your car. In fact my initial review of this product was that it was the best QD I ever tried. However it does have a very high alcohol content and will actually seems to strip the LSP with prolonged use. I used it on half of my wife's hood every day, and a week later the freshly applied Gloss-It Signature Gloss was no longer beading as tight as the side that I didn't use the LSP.

The Leather Cleaner/Conditioner is the best I have ever used and has really become my go to product for this. Really amazing cleaning ablility and a smooth streak free finish. Tops.

The correction polishes, as you said, do not work well with a rotary. The Extreme Cut in my opinion is okay, the Cut and Gloss Polish leave terrible hologramming. The whole line was designed to work with a DA, and works best at that.

The Gloss-It tire dressing has terrible durablity, maybe a week, less if it gets wet. Even with Z16 (which would lose gloss after a week) the tires stay black for several weeks. With the Gloss-It my tires where brown 5 days and one rain storm later.

The Sealants are very nice. The standard Gloss Finish seems to have great durablity (perhaps even on par with Zaino) and is STILL beading water like new on my windshield, 1 month later. The beading has flattens as soon as the paint gets dirty but as soon as I wash the car the beading returns to like new. Also the sheeting ability is pretty good. My problem is that if done to directions, you first have to apply the 'Gloss Activator' (similar to the old Zaino Z1) then use a machine to 'polish on' the Gloss Finish and work it in. It is a time consuming process, in which I could have applied two coats of Zaino in the time it takes to get one coat of Gloss-It on.

Over-all it seems to be a pretty solid line (correction polishes not withstanding) that will produce good results for those willing to put in the time. As it stands right now, I will probably stick to Zaino because it has less streaking and takes less time to get the results.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Todd, good to hear your feedback too as I know you had been playing around with the products too 

I must say, so far, I've found the QD has no negative effect on LSP's after just over a month of testing, but interesting about your findings all the same :thumb:

The Leather Cleaner - have to agree, It's great for a bit of spot cleaning or for properly soiled leather interiors so it's nice to have another product to have to hand for this job.

As for the polishes, I found after a good bit of experimentation you can achieve pretty good results with all of them, but considering we already have a decent arsenal of polishes that work perfectly with the Zenith technique for example then there really is no need to use them with the rotary (perhaps with the exception of the extreme cut which works as easily as 3M's FCP in my eyes). At the end of the day, they are designed for DA use though so as long as they perform well on that side then that's the important thing.

I'd agree that the time to apply the LSP's is longer of some others (if you choose to apply via machine, I've found you can get just as good results by hand however), but one advantage I found over Zaino is that the Gloss-It didnt seem as fussy as the Z when temperatures dropped - something that may be quite handy in the UK  Durability so far has been good, especially through all the crap we have on the roads up here at the moment, so this is promising too and it was one of the most important factors when deciding whether to go for it or not 

Tyre dressing - I'm going to have to totally disagree with your findings on this one, and I'm actually quite surprised as I'm sure we probably get a $hit load more rain over here than you do over there :lol:. I put it on my Impreza and found that the dressing was still there after several wet runs over a weekend. It may not be as glossy as some people would like but it certainly keeps them black. It has recently been my "go to" dressing of choice for tyres as feedback from customers has been very good. Did you clean your tyres before applying it? This could be why yours turned brown? 



TH0001 said:


> Great work guys. I have been playing with some of the Gloss-It line as well for a while and here are my thoughts.
> 
> The QD is very good, like Windex for your car. In fact my initial review of this product was that it was the best QD I ever tried. However it does have a very high alcohol content and will actually seems to strip the LSP with prolonged use. I used it on half of my wife's hood every day, and a week later the freshly applied Gloss-It Signature Gloss was no longer beading as tight as the side that I didn't use the LSP.
> 
> ...


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work dude, always a pleasure to read one of your write-ups.

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work!


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Clark said:


> Todd, good to hear your feedback too as I know you had been playing around with the products too
> 
> I must say, so far, I've found the QD has no negative effect on LSP's after just over a month of testing, but interesting about your findings all the same :thumb:


I must say it is wierld. What makes it wierder is I cannot 'verify' the results just yet because the QD itself adds some water beading (for up to several weeks). I noticed that while both sides of the hood bead water, the side where I haven't been using the QD beads much tighter. The side where I have been using the QD sheets the water faster (the water runs more during a rainstorm for example).

On a hunch I wiped my wife's hood with Dupont Prep-Solvent and applied Gloss Finish to one half. The other half I just wiped down with Gloss Enchancer QD. Then I rinsed both sides and found the beading to same as the hood.

As it stands I stopped wiping down half of the hood with the QD and the beading has began to fall off fairly quick, which is why I am wondering if the frequent application of the QD stripped the LSP. I will know more in a couple of weeks.



> The Leather Cleaner - have to agree, It's great for a bit of spot cleaning or for properly soiled leather interiors so it's nice to have another product to have to hand for this job.


Awesome awesome stuff, IMO. I find myself going for it a bit more then Leather Masters. The conditioner is equaly great IMO, and doesn't leave shawdowing on black leather.



> As for the polishes, I found after a good bit of experimentation you can achieve pretty good results with all of them, but considering we already have a decent arsenal of polishes that work perfectly with the Zenith technique for example then there really is no need to use them with the rotary (perhaps with the exception of the extreme cut which works as easily as 3M's FCP in my eyes). At the end of the day, they are designed for DA use though so as long as they perform well on that side then that's the important thing.


I don't use 3M FCP so I cannot make that comparision. I don't know if you guys get it in the UK but I prefer 3M Extra Cut Compound 3000 and still haven't found an equal to it. By DA they work well.



> I'd agree that the time to apply the LSP's is longer of some others (if you choose to apply via machine, I've found you can get just as good results by hand however), but one advantage I found over Zaino is that the Gloss-It didnt seem as fussy as the Z when temperatures dropped - something that may be quite handy in the UK  Durability so far has been good, especially through all the crap we have on the roads up here at the moment, so this is promising too and it was one of the most important factors when deciding whether to go for it or not


Luckily the tempature in Florida never drops below 50F during the days, so I have never had to much a problem with Zaino on way or the other. On humid days (90% or more) I have had a problem with everything streaking. I have found the durabilty to be AMAZING, even standing up to my windshield wipers (no kidding).



> Tyre dressing - I'm going to have to totally disagree with your findings on this one, and I'm actually quite surprised as I'm sure we probably get a load more rain over here than you do over there :lol:. I put it on my Impreza and found that the dressing was still there after several wet runs over a weekend. It may not be as glossy as some people would like but it certainly keeps them black. It has recently been my "go to" dressing of choice for tyres as feedback from customers has been very good. Did you clean your tyres before applying it? This could be why yours turned brown?


We just ended our 'rainy season' in Florida, but we get, on average, an inch or more of rain each day, usually from 4:00 PM until 5:00 PM (in June you can set your watch by it). It is 'The Tropics' 

I am very suprised (probably as much as you are with me) at your findings. I use a product called Eminn Fabrik for my tires and can assure you that where as clean as I can get them. The again as we know all tires (tyres  ) respond differently to different dressings and in fairness I have only tried it on the factory tires of my vehicle. After such a dismal showing I haven't tried it on anything else.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great write up and a top job :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

WOWWW  nice gloss really good job


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

WOWWW  nice gloss really good job


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Todd - 

I dont know if Rich Light told you to do this but letting the Signature dressing sit on the tires for at least 10minutes before rubbing it in with an applicator helps with durability I found. I have also found that if you use the Gloss It TRV dressing on the tires before applying the Signature dressing it improves overall durability tremendously and keeps a dark matte finish on them for a very long time even after the initial shine fades. I think of it like this: its like using a base coat of sealant before applying a bespoke carnauba wax on a paint finish, once the Shine of the Signature dressing fades the TRV is still on the tire offering a matte look with exteneded durability. Just like when a the nuba coat starts to go you still would have that sealant base coat protecting the paint and keeping it looking clean...make any sense to you


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dsms said:


> Todd -
> 
> I dont know if Rich Light told you to do this but letting the Signature dressing sit on the tires for at least 10minutes before rubbing it in with an applicator helps with durability I found. I have also found that if you use the Gloss It TRV dressing on the tires before applying the Signature dressing it improves overall durability tremendously and keeps a dark matte finish on them for a very long time even after the initial shine fades. I think of it like this: its like using a base coat of sealant before applying a bespoke carnauba wax on a paint finish, once the Shine of the Signature dressing fades the TRV is still on the tire offering a matte look with exteneded durability. Just like when a the nuba coat starts to go you still would have that sealant base coat protecting the paint and keeping it looking clean...make any sense to you


I've found that leaving the dressing on the tyres for at least 10-15 mins works best too. In all honesty I leave it on for at least an hour and then rub it in with an applicator slightly damp with some more of the dressing. I used it again today on an Alpina and it was still going stong after i'd taken it back to the customer in the pi$$ing rain


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

I saw a reference to Gloss-It on one of the detailing sites here in the US some months ago, and I must say that their web site is worth a visit, just for the "Glossit Girls" section alone.  Excellent work on the Lotus and I especially enjoyed all of the great feedback and discussion of the Gloss It line. THANKS!


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job... great finish with a great gloss...


wanted to know when you will be getting in Gloss-It's Tyre dressing? I have bought the new drying towel and the tyre dressing caught my eye...


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

The first delivery of stock is due in next week, but it will be around the 20th before it is all in the store, as I have the product photography and product descriptions to do first (plus we're away in the USA from next Thursday for 5 days, which won't help lol!). Apologies for the delay. :thumb:


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent job as usual Clark


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work as ever! The car looks stunning!:thumb:


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome transformation Clark! Your polishing technique really makes the gloss-it polishes look almost surreal.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

amazing work magnificent results top job as usual


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Top job as usual:thumb:


----------



## Brian-Brice (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice detail Clark, although I wasn't as impressed with the Gloss it line as Todd. The qd isn't close to many already on the market in terms of slickness, and cleaning ability. How you got those results with a rotary and those polishes is beyond me, it flashes immediately in Florida's climate and offer very little correction abilitly even after several passes. 

The sealants seemed to apply nicely, although durability is going to be a hurry up and wait situation.

The leather cleaner is nice, but price in mind, there are several on the market with the same ability, fraction the cost.

I haven't tried every product in the lineup, but I for one am not impressed, or even enticed to consider using them again.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brian-Brice said:


> Very nice detail Clark, although I wasn't as impressed with the Gloss it line as Todd. The qd isn't close to many already on the market in terms of slickness, and cleaning ability. How you got those results with a rotary and those polishes is beyond me, it flashes immediately in Florida's climate and offer very little correction abilitly even after several passes.
> 
> The sealants seemed to apply nicely, although durability is going to be a hurry up and wait situation.
> 
> ...


I wondered how long it would take for the Gloss-It "haters" from the US would start appearing 

The QD - I still highly rate it and will have to disagree with you on that one.

The Polishes - I've found that most of them except the Extreme Cut (strange i know) do flash off as you mention, but this is down to the fact they are water based and are designed for DA use, NOT Rotary use. I think alot of people seem to forget this. they are very much aimed at enthusiasts who still prefer to work by G220/PC/UDM etc

I should point out that it isn't _quite_ as humid in the UK as it is in Florida 

We appreciate everyone has an opinion on various products but unfortunately, with some lurking on Autopia it would appear alot of the US guys seem to put down Gloss-It for reasons nothing to do with how they perform which is disappointing, however we wouldn't sell or use something that we didnt rate so I for one will take your comments with a pinch of salt :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Without wanting to sound un-professional, I think you'll find that the majority of people on Detailing World will see that we give an honest opinion of products. Basically, if we dont rate them we dont sell them and if we no longer use them we replace them with something better (hence why we have had several clearance sales recently).

I've read several threads on US forums recently and to be honest, I think you're just out to cause trouble, take offence to this or not, but you were the one person from "over the pond" I was expecting to post with negative comments and it would appear I was right. Sure, Todd came on and posted his opinions - he rates some of the products more than others and that's to be expected as no one likes every single product from the same manufacturer.

The difference with Todd's posts were that he came on in a professional manner and that made me appreciate and value his words.

It's sad that you felt overly sensitive and took offence to my original reply but so be it 



Brian-Brice said:


> I'm not a hater, and am frankly offended at your unprofessional remarks.
> 
> If you are satisfied with these products, so be it, they pail in comparison to many on the market, but apparently they work for you. IMO the line is a close second to Surf city garage.
> 
> ...


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow.........just read this thread. Wow.

I thought this only happened on Autopia. Brian, why such the tone here? I have never seen a thread go off like this one has here.

Well I guess the pics and details speak for themselves. Gloss-It may just be good. Detailing is in the _detailer_, not the product. How many times have we seen pro's have problems with Menzerna?


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think it may come across better if it's stated like this.......
"Glad it worked for you. I didn't get the same results. Can we discuss how you used it?"

I was having some problems with some FK1 products but instead of giving up and putting them on the self and bashing them on the Net, I contacted others who use them. Guess what.......I was doing using them wrong. It was me and not the product. Now I like them.

Honesty is fine but I thinks it's more on the delivery than the reception.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Brian, 

It’s unfortunate that you are unable to produce the results with the gloss-it paint correction polishes like other Pro’s in the industry. There is a steep learning curve and some discipline in rotary application with my paint correction polishes. Proper pad choice and technique are key factors in producing 100% paint correction. If you don't have the right system for that specific paint correction imperfections you will not get the results not matter what products you choose!

I had spoken with Todd over a month ago and he explained that you had limited experience with rotary and you were much more proficient with a DA polisher. 

This makes sense on rotary application based on your own feedback and another professional detailer you respect. Maybe that has a lot to do with your negative experience and findings with Gloss-it paint correction polishes. 

What has me puzzled is that you mention the polishes flashing off to quick with humidity. My father who lives in Sarasota, Florida south of you has zero problems with our polishes flashing off in humid weather. He has many years in hi-speed polishing and is an exotic car collector of 30 years. I know you have been in the detailing business for only a few years and I contribute your lack of experience and age to the impulsive nature of attacking and stating from ego and not fact. 

It’s my belief and opinion I believe because of your relationship with Sal from z a i n o you are partial to what you know and like. I have no problem with you stating your opinion about gloss-it or me. But going after one of my distributors and well respected detailer and paint correction pro is immature and childish behavior. You have stated your opinion on detailing bliss with Clark over a month ago and still continue to persist in attacking their selling efforts or any positive feedback on gloss-it. 

Your personal hatred for me and gloss-it products is a waste of time and energy. Let others be the judge of the gloss-it products and experience their own findings. Good products speak for them self. Polished Bliss has chosen to carry gloss-it as there premiere product line because they have tested extensively and compared to the best products in the detailing industry. You should focus you efforts on building you detail business, not spending your days on the computer causing drama and bad mouthing products or professional detailers. 

In the end Brian your impulsive behavior and attacks is only hurting yourself and any new potential detailing business or respect from professional detailers. Stick to what you like and do best!

Rich


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

justin30513 said:


> I think it may come across better if it's stated like this.......
> "Glad it worked for you. I didn't get the same results. Can we discuss how you used it?"
> 
> I was having some problems with some FK1 products but instead of giving up and putting them on the self and bashing them on the Net, I contacted others who use them. Guess what.......I was doing using them wrong. It was me and not the product. Now I like them.
> ...


Well said Justin! There is a learning curve to all product lines. If you look back with menzerna many detailers had trouble in the beginning getting the proper results. Gloss-it is not any different. Clark will offer product support on application and proper technique to produce great results.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

To be honest I've been watching this thread since i got home from work about an hour ago and I was initially going to leave it as I really cant be bothered giving the time of day to people who are out to cause trouble, it's happened before and it'll no doubt happen again!

People need to realise that the polishes are more aimed at DA users, not Rotary. 

Sure, with a bit of playing about and adapting your technique to suit (it took me about 45 minutes on a scrap panel to adapt to the way they work), the polishes produce very good results with the rotary but to be honest I will only really recommend them for DA use to customers as not everyone has the time (or patience) to experiment with things like this, they really only want something that will work from the word go and if they don't get along with them to begin with then they are less inclined to use them again.

As it's been stated about eleventy million times now, myself and Rich tested the products for a decent length of time before making any final decision on them (the sealants are still going strong approx 6 weeks after application on Rich's C2). We didnt need to take a new range of products on but we felt they would make a nice addition, especially the polishes which will be very well suited to the enthusiast/hobbyist detailer, and I love the fact they produce zero dust from start to finish 


I'm sure like everything else, there will be fans of the Gloss-It range and there will be those that dont really rate it (probably without ever trying it or spending more than 30 seconds playing with it!), but that's detailing and you'll soon discover within 5 minutes of reading the DW/Autopia/Detailingbliss forums that very few people agree on the same products when it comes to personal favourites!


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Man, i thought after the election was over that all the hostility would be over with!

That being said, I hope to try some Gloss-It soon! I may try out the polishes and qd! I would like to have an opinion on it! I also look forward to the tire dressing!

,Dan

Again, great work on this car Clark! I think you have proven yourself to be one of the best in the bizzzz.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

baseballlover1 said:


> Man, i thought after the election was over that all the hostility would be over with!
> 
> That being said, I hope to try some Gloss-It soon! I may try out the polishes and qd! I would like to have an opinion on it! I also look forward to the tire dressing!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate 

It's all you Yanks that's causing the trouble on here! :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

The Gloss-It products look very good indeed and i can't wait to try them... Clark, when you updating the site? lol


----------



## Brian-Brice (Jan 12, 2008)

Gloss-it said:


> Well said Justin! There is a learning curve to all product lines. If you look back with menzerna many detailers had trouble in the beginning getting the proper results. Gloss-it is not any different. Clark will offer product support on application and proper technique to produce great results.


That is very creative how you somehow were able to put your polishes on the same pedestal as menzernas.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brian-Brice said:


> I spoke my opinion, maybe one of these days I'll be good enough to make Rich's products look good. Whoever the *** Rich is.


Professionalism at it's best!

Sorry Brian but you just shot yourself in the foot with those last few comments and I think it's fairly obvious to everyone now that your problem isnt with the Gloss-It range but Rich himself.

It also says alot for your paint correction abilities if you can get zero correction with the polishes too... 

I'm away to my bed now, perhaps you should try and save face while you still can and go and do something constructive with your time instead :thumb:

Regardless of what tripe you come up with next (it would appear you could argue with yourself in a dark room) you wont be getting another reply from me as quite frankly, I have far better things to do.

All the best mate :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> The Gloss-It products look very good indeed and i can't wait to try them... Clark, when you updating the site? lol


I think it should be getting done this week mate


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Gloss-it said:


> Brian,
> 
> It's unfortunate that you are unable to produce the results with the gloss-it paint correction polishes like other Pro's in the industry. There is a steep learning curve and some discipline in rotary application with my paint correction polishes. Proper pad choice and technique are key factors in producing 100% paint correction. If you don't have the right system for that specific paint correction imperfections you will not get the results not matter what products you choose!
> 
> ...


Rich I never told you anything of the sort. Not even close....

I have seen Brian use a rotary every single time and can attest to his skill.

I don't care about the rest of the arguement and whis right and wrong. What I do care about is your absolute lack of honesty which is reflected in the lie that you just told regarding something I never said. Lets clear the air.

I have always told you that your polishes were not good with a rotary. perhaps it is my lack of skill that makes them turn into dust with in 5 seconds. Fair enough, but why did I get calls from 3 people telling me that you told them that I loved them?

I never said that. But taking this a step further, why are you telling people that I am bashing your product(Im not) because Im upset that I am not as good as other detailers who love your product. So you invent things I say to market your product then make some else up to cover your tracks...

the only difference is that I have been honest. I gave an honest review of your products and did not bash them Now you are slamming me and being dishonest all because you were dishonest to begin with?

I agree Brian isnt being professional. But what is worse? How come Bob (your friend) had a copy of my order from your company that included my information as well as my clients? its nice to know that any order from GlossIt is treated to such security. If anybody was considering ordering from you I will highly recommend against it seeing as you will share the information publically.

Also you told Bob that I gave you Bryans number? Not true. I asked you how you got his number and you said from his website. I gave Brian Brices number not Bryan Burnworth. Brian Brice is not affiliated with Sal Zaino in the least, so maybe your confused?

I think some of your products are very good and some aren't. It is not a knock on you or you products. Just one guys opinion.
Please leave my name out of conversations because I am getting sick of clearing up mistruths and we can all go about are happy ways.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

hmmm... Todd could it be your climate down there in sunny florida (about the polishes). Because remember, we still have probs with lime prime which work really well for me up here.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Brian and Todd.........

Why do you always appear to have a problem when someone (not a large company) comes out with a product on their own that they developed? You did the same exact thing with System One's owners. You never seem to have anything bad to say about some using Meguiar's, Menzerna, or basically any product from a larger manufacturer.

Is it that you're upset that an individual and not some wealthy company can develop a nice product?

Why don't you both with all your experience, come out with the ULTIMATE compound/product line and let us judge it?

You both do this all the time.
Yeah you detail nice cars but do either one carry a degree in chemistry? Does it make you a better detailer if you detail exotics vs mini vans. I guarantee I make just a much as you because I do 8-10 cars per day vs your one per month. You're no better as a human because of what you detail. You both come across as a-holes and always have. This can be the down fall you and your business you know.


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

justin30513 said:


> Brian and Todd.........
> 
> Why do you always appear to have a problem when someone (not a large company) comes out with a product on their own that they developed? You did the same exact thing with System One's owners. You never seem to have anything bad to say about some using Meguiar's, Menzerna, or basically any product from a larger manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Justin you say I do this all the time and site one example? Perhaps you missed the whole thing were Jeff Silver (menzerna) and I got into it? your theroy little just got owned.

Perhaps you should read my posts. I have said nothing negativeabout the products but rather defended myself against lies told about me. Obviously I dont care who is telling the lies. Do not confuse my posts with other people. It would be like taking peoples money for foam guns then never returning the money or delivering the product because of an excuse.

Who cares about income and what does that have to with anything? I care about the quality of work I do. Maybe some day Ill focus on speed and two steps and brag how many corners I can cut...One step further I have also had disagreements with Meguiars.

your theory seems very last second an attempt to Justinfy the situation if you will. FWIW, saying I detail 1 car a month is ridicouls considering I have done 9 Ferraris this month at about 25 hours per car. Just bexause I dont post my work a lot anymore doest give you the right to say stupid things


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps Please can we keep this on Topic !


----------



## Brian-Brice (Jan 12, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps Please can we keep this on Topic !


I did not see this post till just now, and yes sir, I will oblige.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

*For the record...*

Your heard it here first folks... we can now perform miracles! I kid you not! We can do things with truly awful, poor quality, over-hyped polishes that no one else can! And guess what... we can repeat these results as well! Either that or Justin is right...

Seriously though, I have sat back and watched this thread with interest. I'd expected this to happen from the outset based on events on US forums over the last couple of months, and I'm more than happy to let the discussion go on, but I must just add one important set of points, seeing as truthfulness is paramount. Here is our official review of the Gloss-It range sent to the man in charge of Gloss-It after a reasonable period of testing...

---

Hi Rich,

great talking to you again the other evening, it was good to clarify some ideas. Grab a coffee before going through the rest of this e-mail - there is going to be a lot to digest and mull over...

*Product Evaluation* (to date)

In summary, the entire sample set of products has impressed us greatly; there is not a single underperforming product. In all cases the products equal existing products in our line up, and in some cases they better them - you should be proud of this, as our existing line up is extremely good as it stands.

_Gloss Shampoo_ - enjoyable to use, well lubricated, good cleaning power, but no evidence of LSP degradation whatsoever, even when used at double strength

_Clay Bars (Mild and Aggressive)_ - different texture to our existing clays, require more warming up to make them pliable enough for safe use, excellent performance once warm, very little marring, well judged strengths, a joy to use

_Extreme Cut_ - on rock hard paints, outperforms 3M Fast Cut Plus on the rotary at 1800rpm using 3M Green Compounding Pads, offering slightly more outright cut but actually finishing down better, with very little hologramming. On the dual action, works equally well as Menzerna RD3.02 when applied using a Menzerna White Compounding Pad, providing that extra work time is allowed (if you keep the work time the same, the RD3.02 has the edge, but if you work the Extreme Cut for 1-2 minutes longer than you think is necessary, the results and cutting power are equal). A very impressive product, and we loved how the paint feels after using it; noticeably smoother than after using Menzerna.

_Evolution Cut_ - on intermediate paints, equals Menzerna 106FA on the rotary at 1500-1800rpm using 3M Yellow Polishing Pads, offering the same level of cut and finishing quality; however, it did need a tiny drop of (can't say as it's a little secret of ours!) on the pad to make it feel as comfortable to use as the Menzerna product. On the dual action, equals Menzerna 106FA in every way, providing that extra work time is allowed (i.e. a further 1-2 minutes over what you think is initially necessary). Another very impressive product, and we loved how the paint feels after using it; noticeably smoother than after using Menzerna.

_Evolution Polish_ - on soft paints, and for step 2 on hard paints, equals Menzerna 85RD on the rotary at 1000-1500rpm using 3M Blue Finishing Pads, offering the same level of cut and finishing quality; however, it did need a tiny drop of (can't say as it's a little secret of ours!) on the pad to make it feel as comfortable to use as the Menzerna product. On the dual action, equals Menzerna 85RD in every way, providing that extra work time is allowed (i.e. a further 1-2 minutes over what you think is initially necessary). Another very impressive product!

_One Step Machine Polish_ - wow, offers much more cut that the best existing one step polish we know of (Menzerna 106FA), whether on the rotary of the dual action (using 3M Yellow Polishing Pads and Menzerna Orange Polishing Pads respectively). A product that would definitely get a lot of use in our studio for Minor Paint Correction Details, but the only thing to bear in mind is that Menzerna have just launched a rival product (PO203S), and side by side tests reveal little difference in performance - get it released quickly before the Menzerna product gets widespread awareness in the marketplace!

_Gloss Activator_ - went on easily enough, need much longer period of testing to know how much durability it adds.

_Gloss Finish_ - went on and off very easily by hand or machine, no dusting whatsoever, a joy to use! Produced a nice warm razor sharp finish with excellent reflectivity - side by side finish impossible to differentiate from Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection, which is our current warm sealant of choice; need much longer period of testing to know how durable it is in our climate.

_Signature Gloss_ - went on and off very easily by hand or machine, no dusting whatsoever, a joy to use! Produced a nice warm razor sharp finish with excellent reflectivity - side by side single coat finish impossible to differentiate from Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection, which is our current warm sealant of choice; need much longer period of testing to know how durable it is in our climate. Have yet to test it layered 3X against the Blackfire, but a standalone 3X layered application looked fantastic for sure.

_Concourso Gloss_ - my favourite out of the LSPs; went on and off easier than anything else I have used, and produced a noticeably richer, deeper, wetter finish than anything else used on the test car - durability may be limited, but an amazing product for garage queens and show use.

_Signature Tire Gloss_ - gives a beautiful natural look finish, but durability isn't great in our climate - it lasted only 4-5 days on both test cars following careful and correct application, but the constant rain we are having is a nightmare for all tyre dressings. Blackfire lasts longer, but gives a less natural look. I'm inclined to think this is a great summer dressing for UK use, but won't hold up well through the Oct-Mar period each year, due to the crappy weather.

_Gloss Enhancer_ - outstanding product, the best quick detailer we have ever tested. Whether being used as a clay lube, or as a polishing aid, or for LSP wipedowns, or just plain old quick detailing, it's awesome, and a pure joy to use. Be proud, that long development period was worth it.

(the rest of the e-mail has to be omitted, as it covers our business offer to Gloss-It)

---

We stand by these comments 100%. Further testing has enabled us to get an even better handle on the performance of some of the products (such as getting better durability from the tyre dressing - it's all down to application method), and the methods required are quite different to those required for many other popular products currently available. But different doesn't mean worse; it just means different, and if you can adapt, then you can reap the rewards. If you read into the private message quoted above, then you will see Clark's position is accurate and truthful, even if the context has been altered to suit.

For those that are patiently waiting, I'm doing my best to get the products into the store this week, but certain things like visitors and VAT changes are getting in the way. Bear with me, won't be long now.

Okay, off you go again chaps...

:thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, you old cynic you! Ever since we started out several years ago, we have built our business on brands we have tested thoroughly. We were the first to bring Menzerna into the UK, and we also introduced Blackfire and Werkstat as well. Taking risks with new brands whose performance we like is what we are all about - and we have done extremely well with all three brands mentioned above. So, as a company with a very public very proven track record, forgive me for saying your cynicism is misplaced. Why on earth would I put any new brand into our store unless it was good? I've got too much to lose...


----------



## Brian-Brice (Jan 12, 2008)

Kudo's for keeping the likes of Werkstat, Blackfire, and Menzerna in detailing rigs, and garages alike throughout the UK! 

Your entire product selection is tops IMO after browsing your store for the first time the other day. In fact there are few products you carry that I don't keep stocked myself. 

I obviously don't think too highly of the performance and abilities of one of your newly acquired lines, but as I have said many times, just my opinion.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Crackin' work Clark. If you would like to demonstrate the Gloss-it range on my Black BMW i'll happily oblige........


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

I was busy working today but wanted to respond and had thought of a post. Obviously things have changed since I last posted and then changed for the better as the thread is steering a much nicer course. A couple of things I wanted to say which hopefully fit the mood.

_To the forum: _

I wanted to make my first apology to you guys since my posting has directly effected the direction of the post in several areas. I originally posted a review on this thread of the products, speaking of my experiences honestly. Clark and I have chatted and we are of the same exact position on pretty much every product except the tire dressing (which in their experience is quite good and my limited experience poor. This leads me to believe that it doesn't respond well to particular rubber so it might be sensitive?). My second post in this thread was to correct a mistruth again. I stand by every singe word I typed but completely agree that the time and place was inappropriate and clogged your forum with clutter and 'drama'. I look at DW as a vacation from autopia in that sense. A place to have a nice relaxing look at some of the best detailing out there... However autopia is home and part of me obviously enjoys the atmosphere over there because I will always go back.

I felt that since my original review on this thread I have had to once correct a mistruth and then defend myself from an attack that was completely out of left field and completely off the topic of this thread. I am a big believer in honestly and integrity so it is hard to impossible to defend myself from attacks that are untrue. Certainty many people have legitimate reasons to not like me with out some being invented. Obviously certain subjects (such as Justin's last post regarding my business and its inner practices require some level of public defending as they attack me in a professional manner).

I am sorry for the direction this thread has turned both indirectly and directly.

_To Polished Bliss:_

My second apology is to you guys as well. I have tried to maintain a professional manner in this post out of my absolute respect for your ability and attitude. I am glad to see that we agree on the whole of the product range and can disagree on some minor points. Not only is your work awe inspiring, but the passion at which you perform it is tops. I enjoy each of your threads and I apologize for any actions that have detracted from this thread. Hopefully you guys understand. Because of your profile and the quality of work you do on nice cars you become targets for haters (in all shapes, sizes, and forms) and jealous people. Thank you for the constant inspiration 

_To Justin:_

Justin you have put me in a precarious situation since your unprovoked attack on me (till your post I was only defending myself against lies that have damaged my reputation. Imagine if the owner of a product company was going around telling people that you where upset that you weren't good enough to use his products?).

Now you post information that you may have spoken to Brian about. The only problem is that similar to my above example, if I do not make a public statement refuting you, the famous internet rumor mill will start spitting forum inaccurate information. Soon I will here that Brian has his own company because I told him he must wear his hair in a pony tail.

With out taking this thread off topic or going into great discussion on the points you have forced me to defend.

Brian and I work together when we can, if we can.

Brian was never a part of either of my companies, but instead was subcontracted work as needed. Thus there was no split of him leaving me… Nothing to leave.

Brian is still subcontracted work as needed and since going public with his company also subcontracts work back to me. Two captains need two ships. As such (despite me being an obvious jerk) he uses my photographs on his site with my permission (sounds pretty amicable for a split?) on vehicles he has worked on.

As far you continue to bring up the fact that I work on exotic cars and that I charge so and so... Why do you continue to bring this point of irrelevance into this thread? I did a QUICK search on autopia looking for threads where I bragged about the cars I worked on and found zero posts. However a QUICK search showed eight posts where I specifically said "Just because I work on nice cars doesn't mean my opinion is more valuable then anybody else's" or something very similar. These posts where obviously in response to posts such as yours where somebody brings up the fact that I do nice cars. At the end of the day paint is paint, trust me on this. It is all work. The only people who don't understand this are the ones who haven't worked on expensive cars I guess, because it is just paint at the end of the day. Bringing this up over and over, and then throwing in comments such as "you make more then me" show that on some level you are competing with me or feel inferior, I don't get it and I think it is undeserved.

As far as doing one car a month, I believe that you have some confusion. As I stated earlier Brian and I work together when we can, if we can. Given that we live several hours apart, logistically it was sometimes impossible to even do that many together. However your guestimate is woefully low. I had a 'slow' summer where I averaged thirty hours a week on average, but since October I haven't had much down time. You should be careful when making attacks that are not true.

As far as you saying what I tell clients, that is ridiculous. Remember that I have clients all over the state of Florida (as well as seven states and two other countries) so there can be a delay in booking. For example, if I am going three hours south for a trip, I wait until I have enough business to make it worth it. That means that if somebody calls me on Monday but I am not going to be in his area until the following week, that it is possible that I cannot get to him tomorrow even though I have that day off.

To this end I am done with this thread.

To the forum, I am sorry and fully understand the hypocrisy of apologizing and defending myself with off topic material in the same post. I just want to avoid mistruths and misinformation about my company on a public forum and I hope some of you can appreciate that at the very least.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RIGHT - Enough keep it on topic !


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Another awesome work :O


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work Clark - shame the thread went so far OT but hey ho mate.

I'm liking the Gloss It bits I picked up last week; the shampoo's excellent and managed to clean up the Saab (and you saw yourself how bad it was); the tyre dressing needs more playing with as it was gone after 120 miles in the rain over the weekend - but I've found that with virtually every dressing I've ever used so no bad thing and I really like the way it looks after application as I said to you last week.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad to hear you happy with your intial impression of the products!:thumb: Look forward to hearing your feedback on other gloss-it products.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

AndyC said:


> Nice work Clark - shame the thread went so far OT but hey ho mate.
> 
> I'm liking the Gloss It bits I picked up last week; the shampoo's excellent and managed to clean up the Saab (and you saw yourself how bad it was); the tyre dressing needs more playing with as it was gone after 120 miles in the rain over the weekend - but I've found that with virtually every dressing I've ever used so no bad thing and I really like the way it looks after application as I said to you last week.


Good to hear your liking the shampoo, it leaves an excellent finish behind IMO. As for the tire dressing be sure to let it soak into the tires for 15minutes or so before wiping off the excess, this should bump the durability. Its not a spray on wipe off product. What else have you tried?


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

dsms said:


> Good to hear your liking the shampoo, it leaves an excellent finish behind IMO. As for the tire dressing be sure to let it soak into the tires for 15minutes or so before wiping off the excess, this should bump the durability. Its not a spray on wipe off product. What else have you tried?


How is the durability for the Gloss-It tire dressing?

I like the looks.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

dsms said:


> Good to hear your liking the shampoo, it leaves an excellent finish behind IMO. As for the tire dressing be sure to let it soak into the tires for 15minutes or so before wiping off the excess, this should bump the durability. Its not a spray on wipe off product. What else have you tried?


My process was to thoroughly clean the tyres first (so that a white towel used to dry them came off clean) and then spray the dressing on and leave for 10-15 minutes before buffing lightly with a sponge applicator. I then reapplied and repeated process but not sure that I got it *just* right. It leaves a really nice finish and no greasiness which is what appealed.

Prior to this my usual dressings were either Bold & Bright or Endurance - and in fairness neither tends to last too long on my regular car given the miles it covers.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Your method sounds spot on, and your experience is as per my own initial attempts with the product, i.e. limited durability, as indicated in the product review earlier in this thread. We seem to have had more success since, but without a major change of method, which is odd! Given the mileage you do, there is one other thing to try - you took away some T.R.V didn't you? If so, Rich at Gloss It says applying one coat of this first, followed by the dressing, makes for far better durability. We will be trying this soon.


----------



## teaspoon (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have a lotus Elise and would like to try and copy ypour efforts!
Would i achieve the same results using a D A polisger, and if so can you get the small head attachement that you used and should i us the same products or would u receomend other products.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it me or do gloss it products give a much better depth to dark rich colours like reds and blues?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

jonjay said:


> Is it me or do gloss it products give a much better depth to dark rich colours like reds and blues?


Reds, blues, grays and of course black is where the Gloss It line rises above most other LSP's IMO. On white and silvers the only thing that can match it might be Werkstat but the beading is a bit tighter with GI in my experiences.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

teaspoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a lotus Elise and would like to try and copy ypour efforts!
> Would i achieve the same results using a D A polisger, and if so can you get the small head attachement that you used and should i us the same products or would u receomend other products.


Lous paint is typically intermediate to hard in terms of outright hardness, so one of these methods will be the best starting point...

A - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice-faq.html#3.9

Choose this one if the defects look lighter than the above, i.e. simply very fine swirls and wash marring.

B - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice-faq.html#3.10

Choose this one if the defects look similar or worse than those shown above, i.e. heavy swirls, fine scratches, etc.

Elise's have complex body shapes, and you will almost certainly need smaller spot pads in addition to larger pads. Accordingly, I'd advise a comprehensive advanced kit to get you up and running; see these links for details...

Meguiars G220 Advanced Kit - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/advanced-g220-dual-action-machine-polishing-kit-kits.html

Kestrel DAS-6 Advanced Kit - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/advanced-das-6-dual-action-machine-polishing-kit-kits.html

:thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

jonjay said:


> Is it me or do gloss it products give a much better depth to dark rich colours like reds and blues?


Yes, we've noticed this too - my own C2 VTS is a mid tone blue metallic, and it looks quite frankly stunning with Gloss It on it... I'll try to get some images up soon, as I'm planning on getting a spring detail done soon. :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

WX51 TXR said:


> Yes, we've noticed this too - my own C2 VTS is a mid tone blue metallic, and it looks quite frankly stunning with Gloss It on it... I'll try to get some images up soon, as I'm planning on getting a spring detail done soon. :thumb:


I personally would be the first to put my name down for a gloss it kit if you put one together


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I will be working hard on this over the coming weeks; an announcement will shortly be made in our section explaining why we've been a bit tardy lately getting new kits into the store and participating on the forums, etc. :thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice transformation


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

6 year old thread dig up?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Joech92 said:


> Nice transformation


Epic thread revival :lol:


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

awesome detail. will be in toach in new year for order.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't beat the golden oldies


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Great work


----------

